# More FD than EMS - "Fire SUV"



## Jon (Jun 22, 2008)

Some interesting thoughts on what the Fire Chief really does.

[youtube]kSiwoKCiy-s[/youtube]


----------



## MMiz (Jun 22, 2008)

HAHA.  That's amazing.  I see "Fire Chief"/supervisor SUVs around all the time.  I  want one of those!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jun 23, 2008)

When I was a volly firefighter, we used to use the code word "CHAOS", well, that is until the chief found out what it meant.  It was our acronym for "Chief Has Arrived On Scene". Some folks just don't have a sense of haha!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL good one


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 23, 2008)

I've seen that before.  It is pretty funny.


----------

